# Plow rope issues



## PutEmInTheBoat (Oct 28, 2019)

I recently ordered a snatchblock and a plow winch rope (synthetic). Got them both hooked up, went out for a night of plowing, and after 6 or 7 driveways the rope is already fraying pretty bad. Weve got a dumper coming in this weekend and I dont want to get stuck with a broken rope.
I cant quite tell forsure, but I think the fraying is coming from the pulley, but its possible it's coming from the rollers at winch too. They seem fine and smooth. Never had a metal cable ran over them, and before this winter the winch was probably only used 6 or 7 times.
I know I know I shouldn't have waited till the day before the storm. No good excuse for that. But any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PutEmInTheBoat said:


> I recently ordered a snatchblock and a plow winch rope (synthetic). Got them both hooked up, went out for a night of plowing, and after 6 or 7 driveways the rope is already fraying pretty bad. Weve got a dumper coming in this weekend and I dont want to get stuck with a broken rope.
> I cant quite tell forsure, but I think the fraying is coming from the pulley, but its possible it's coming from the rollers at winch too. They seem fine and smooth. Never had a metal cable ran over them, and before this winter the winch was probably only used 6 or 7 times.
> I know I know I shouldn't have waited till the day before the storm. No good excuse for that. But any help would be much appreciated.


Did you change the fairlead when you put the rope on the which?
Rope and roller fairleads don't play well together especially when the roller fairlead has been used with cable.


----------



## PutEmInTheBoat (Oct 28, 2019)

No sir, I did not. Like i said there has never been a cable on this winch. So I figured it wouldnt be an issue.
Dont think I'll be able to get a new kit by tomorrow to swap it out. I've seen some posts about people using tow straps instead of rope. A 4-5 foot section of the flat tow strap pulled into the winch, hooked to the plow. I have plenty old straps around the garage, if you think that is a viable option?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PutEmInTheBoat said:


> No sir, I did not. Like i said there has never been a cable on this winch. So I figured it wouldnt be an issue.
> Dont think I'll be able to get a new kit by tomorrow to swap it out. I've seen some posts about people using tow straps instead of rope. A 4-5 foot section of the flat tow strap pulled into the winch, hooked to the plow. I have plenty old straps around the garage, if you think that is a viable option?


I don't understand or honestly gave it mulch thought as to why a roller fairlead eats the synthetic rope but it does. 
Yes a strap would work and a viable option. I would suggest getting a hawse fairlead on the way so you don't continue to have an issue.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have plowed for 3 years with a rope and a fairlead and it has held up okay so far.

Pics of your frayed rope?

wrap the frayed spot in some elect tape to try and stem the fraying?

or Id run it till it breaks. re thread it and tie a knot till your done.

then for the sections that flex over the pulley and fairlead I'd maybe try putting heat shrink tubing over and heating them down to be tight and see how long the heat shrink tubing holds up.
if it still a factory end you can't get the heat shrink tubing over that. or unspool the whole rope and run the heat shrink from the other end.


just some off the hip thoughts.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

Usually, a roller is actually pretty rough for some reason. Amazon has some polymer rollers better suited for polymer ropes. Do the rollers in your unit overlap, or is there a small gap in each corner? The rollers need to overlap completely, otherwise you’ll pinch and kill the line.


----------



## PutEmInTheBoat (Oct 28, 2019)

It must be the rollers, there is definitely a gap there. The rope stays centered on the plow, so I didnt think it would ever get into the edges where the gap is.
I put a 5' section of tow strap on there, along with the rope. I found a nice step by step how-to on this method and just went with it. We will see how it holds up this weekend, probably be making 2 rounds on the entire route. 
Would a hawse be better than the poly rollers?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PutEmInTheBoat said:


> It must be the rollers, there is definitely a gap there. The rope stays centered on the plow, so I didnt think it would ever get into the edges where the gap is.
> I put a 5' section of tow strap on there, along with the rope. I found a nice step by step how-to on this method and just went with it. We will see how it holds up this weekend, probably be making 2 rounds on the entire route.
> Would a hawse be better than the poly rollers?


Yeah get a hawse fairlead.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

PutEmInTheBoat said:


> It must be the rollers, there is definitely a gap there. The rope stays centered on the plow, so I didnt think it would ever get into the edges where the gap is.
> I put a 5' section of tow strap on there, along with the rope. I found a nice step by step how-to on this method and just went with it. We will see how it holds up this weekend, probably be making 2 rounds on the entire route.
> Would a hawse be better than the poly rollers?


A hawse is usually purpose built with rope in mind, so they polish and round everything at the factory. Maybe you can take your rollers off and polish them too?


----------

